

Server Fault now in public beta - gus_massa
http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2009/05/29.html

======
TweedHeads
Hey guys, can you please beautify StackOverflow and ServerFault a little bit
with some rounded corners?

Believe me, it looks way nicer with just a little touch of css:

.nav li {-moz-border-radius: 4px 4px 0 0;}

#tabs a {-moz-border-radius: 4px 4px 0 0;}

.module {-moz-border-radius: 6px;}

.narrow .votes {-moz-border-radius: 6px 0 0 6px;}

.narrow .status {-moz-border-radius: 0 6px 6px 0;}

Try for yourself in firebug and let me know.

Use -webkit and -opera to cover all other browsers, well except IE, but who
cares, they can enjoy their squared corners as they are right now.

